# Error 503s



## bluemwa (Feb 12, 2012)

So I was trying to book my trip and I kept getting messages that I was using the backfront buttons incorrectly (I was using their's so I don't know). :huh: I had to go back and start again and which point the error 503s came up said "Sorry for th incovenience. Currently there is a system issue preventing request from being processed." :blink: What does that usually mean and how long does it last? An hour? Overnight? Thanks!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 12, 2012)

From wiki



> The server failed to fulfill an apparently valid request.[2]
> Response status codes beginning with the digit "5" indicate cases in which the server is aware that it has encountered an error or is otherwise incapable of performing the request. Except when responding to a HEAD request, the server should include an entity containing an explanation of the error situation, and indicate whether it is a temporary or permanent condition. Likewise, user agents should display any included entity to the user. These response codes are applicable to any request method.
> 
> 503 Service Unavailable
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error_503#5xx_Server_Error

so could be a server problem or down for maintenance.


----------



## bluemwa (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, never mind. It started to work about 20 minutes after I posted it. :blush: I was just a little impatient because I didn't want till tomorrow and the price go up on me like it did since yesterday. I really need to work on the impatient part.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 12, 2012)

bluemwa said:


> Yeah, never mind. It started to work about 20 minutes after I posted it. :blush: I was just a little impatient because I didn't want till tomorrow and the price go up on me like it did since yesterday. I really need to work on the impatient part.



Keep dealing with Amtrak and your patience is bound to be tested over and over again! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 12, 2012)

bluemwa said:


> So I was trying to book my trip and I kept getting messages that I was using the backfront buttons incorrectly (I was using their's so I don't know). :huh: I had to go back and start again and which point the error 503s came up said "Sorry for th incovenience. Currently there is a system issue preventing request from being processed." :blink: What does that usually mean and how long does it last? An hour? Overnight? Thanks!


My experience with this is that you have to start from the beginning again. Seems like if you take too long and go back and forth, Amtrak's site gets confused. Happened numerous times with me when making lots of changes before continuing to the point of actually ordering tickets and selecting what I really want


----------



## bluemwa (Feb 13, 2012)

From what I've read so far I'm going to need a lot of patience. I guess I lucked out on my first trip and only had one problem and that was the train being 2.5 hours late but I knew to expect it to be late so no big deal. My return trip, however, was right on time coming into Denver and I really didn't want it to because I wanted to sleep later 

Well, I tried to start all over again and even went to another website and then went to amtrak's website again but nothing worked at the time. But the issue resolved itself without having major anxiety over it.


----------

